# What is the best thing to do with a LHD car that is to be kept in Spain



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi All
I have got a LHD car that is kept in Spain.
I don't live in Spain but i have a house in Ventas del Carrizla and thus an NIE.
I will be coming out for regular breaks and obviously need the car when out here, I have no intentionof driving the car back every year to MOT it.
What would be the best solution for me and my car?
It is an M Reg VW Passat Estate with less than 70 miles on the clock and a good runner.
Remember it is the total legal solution I am after.

The other thread on cars had so many opinions that I must admit I was slightly confused.

I await any answers.

Regards Bob:confused2:


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Jo Jo
Thanks for that as the one you deleted I spelt Spain as Spin OOPS!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Merseybob said:


> Hi All
> I have got a LHD car that is kept in Spain.
> I don't live in Spain but i have a house in Ventas del Carrizla and thus an NIE.
> I will be coming out for regular breaks and obviously need the car when out here, I have no intentionof driving the car back every year to MOT it.
> ...


Get it matriculated to spanish plates or take it back to the UK, sell it there as you'll probably get more for it and buy a Spanish car! Another option is you could try and do a swap with someone going back to the UK????

Jo xxx


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok So what does Matriculation entail?

I guess:
1 ITV how much how often?
2 Registration how much?
3 Road tax or other equivalent?
Anything else as I am a complete novice to the Manayana culture of officialdom?

I am in Jaen Province.

Bob


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Merseybob said:


> Ok So what does Matriculation entail?
> 
> I guess:
> 1 ITV how much how often?
> ...


There are companies who will do it for you - Google it. They will give you a full breakdown of costs - including their own commissions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's probably not worth the expense.
I enquired about the legal and mechanical costs of matriculating mine and frankly, unless the car is new and very prestigious or old and much-loved, it's better vfm to buy a Spanish-plated car.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You are right. There are a lot of confusing views on here!

You are able to keep a UK plated car over here as a non resident as long as it is used for no more than 6 months in anyone year and as long as it is legal in the country of registration and of course is insured. 

Believe what you will of what others say, but those are the facts


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You are right. There are a lot of confusing views on here!
> 
> You are able to keep a UK plated car over here as a non resident as long as it is used for no more than 6 months in anyone year and as long as it is legal in the country of registration and of course is insured.
> 
> Believe what you will of what others say, but those are the facts


Legal, as I understand it, means that it should also have MoT and tax, but then my understanding may be faulty.

Prior to Ryan Air pulling out of Granada (our nearest airport) there was an inexpensive long-term parking on the road into the airport next to the roundabout.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

So can anyone give at least rough figures to my previous questions?

"Ok So what does Matriculation entail?
I guess:
1 ITV how much how often?
2 Registration how much?
3 Road tax or other equivalent?
Anything else as I am a complete novice to the Manayana culture of officialdom?

I know there are companies that do it for I just want to know roughly how much it would all cost.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Merseybob said:


> So can anyone give at least rough figures to my previous questions?
> 
> "Ok So what does Matriculation entail?
> I guess:
> ...


Well I looked at bringing in a 1998 BMW worth 4 K - it was going to cost the same again for import duty and have the work done. It really is easier to get a company to quote - they can work out the import duty - and there are other issues - in some circumstances you don't need to pay the duty - it's been covered here.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Legal, as I understand it, means that it should also have MoT and tax, but then my understanding may be faulty.


Well the following may help - it applies to foreign cars in the UK - same situation though and by now probably EU wide - must be the same on some Spanish website.

I quote from:
Press release 24: DVLA clamps down on overseas registered vehicles

_Vehicles that are properly registered and taxed in their home countries and brought into the UK temporarily are usually exempt from UK registration and licensing, and may be used in the UK for up to six months in any twelve month period.

After that they must be registered and licensed with DVLA. Keepers must register and license their vehicle immediately they become resident in this country.

VLA is taking the lead and the Republic of Ireland, Lithuania, Poland and Sweden have agreed to allow enforcement action to be taken in the UK on non-compliant vehicles registered in their countries. Information will be shared with the EU Commission and other member states and as a result the initiative may be extended to include vehicles from other countries."_


Now I know this is a 2006 document - but my guess is things will have moved on!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Merseybob said:


> So can anyone give at least rough figures to my previous questions?
> 
> "Ok So what does Matriculation entail?
> I guess:
> ...


Matriculation / registration entails spending about €600 - €900. Get a Gestor to do it unless you speak spanish otherwise you'll have your work cut out for you.

ITV depends on the age of your car, but generally every year ... I think mine was €40 something euros

Road tax depends on the car engine and where you live .. its different everywhere. I pay €100 a year for a 2 ltr 4 x 4


@ Baldilocks .... yes, you are correct


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Importing & Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Spain - AngloINFO

Full breakdown of the process and costs...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Beside the fact that everything is on the wrong side for over here, the hassle of getting Spanish plates and insurance costs are higher, you have to consider that anyone seeing you driving a rhd car, will assume you're a Brit. It will also attract attention from the Traffico


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Beside the fact that everything is on the wrong side for over here, the hassle of getting Spanish plates and insurance costs are higher, you have to consider that anyone seeing you driving a rhd car, will assume you're a Brit. It will also attract attention from the Traffico


hey, Dunmovin, that's some car you are talking a bout - it started life as a LHD car and now it is a rhd - you looking in a mirror or something or through the bottom of a dram?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> hey, Dunmovin, that's some car you are talking a bout - it started life as a LHD car and now it is a rhd - you looking in a mirror or something or through the bottom of a dram?


it a NEV problem (not enough vodka)


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> it a NEV problem (not enough vodka)


Evening Dunmovin sending you and Alan an extra shot :spit:

Merseybob we have two UK cars but if one was LHD like yours I'd register it in Spain ;-))

We'd thought about purchasing a car in Spain but after some research, I think we may bring a car over from France as everything will be on the right side and cost wise it seems to be a much cheaper option. Mind you we're hanging fire for now as our Turkish case has been deferred again....


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Forgot to say in the above post, if one of our cars was LHD like Merseybob we'd definitely register it in Spain ;-))


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

it's always a good idea to have the driver(with all the controls) in the seat that is nearest to the white line in the middle of the road. NOT the line line at the edge of the road this applies in nearly all countries.... with the exception of mainland china, where it's quite safe to drive once you figure out which side of the road they drive on....which is ...whichever side they like

been there, done that, survived


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

RagsToRich said:


> Importing & Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Spain - AngloINFO
> 
> Full breakdown of the process and costs...


Rags

That is what I wanted in the first place and has cleared up my befuddled head:confused2:, so I can have a happy DIY trip to Spain next week.
That single post of yours should be put as a sticky and locked, as it is the full shilling as they say Spot on!!!!

Merseybob:clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For an update weatherwise go to:
El Tiempo. Predicción por localidades: Castillo de Locubín - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------

